# 1911 aftermarket magazines - anything I need to know?



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

Howdy, shooters.

I bought a Ruger 1911 full size a while back and I love it. It is my one and only 1911 model so I am still uneducated on many aspects of 1911 ownership.

I am headed to a gun show this weekend and I plan to pick up some extra mags. I am under the impression that 1911 mags are largely interchangeable, at least for the 7-round 'classic' variety. Is there anything I should look for/look out for? Good brand names, bad brand names? Should I try to stick with Ruger specific mags? I would appreciate any advice you have on the matter.

Thanks,
Gruesome


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I prefer wilson combat magazines 8 rounders. I would guess that you couldn't go wrong with Ruger mags. I think it was a ProMag that my colt had issues with. 

I have a Sig 1911 and a Colt 1911 and both guns work fine with Colt 7rd mags, Tripp research 8rd & 10rd, wilson combat 8rd & 10rd, as well as the sig 8rd magazines.

I hope this helps a bit


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

ponzer04 said:


> I prefer wilson combat magazines 8 rounders. I would guess that you couldn't go wrong with Ruger mags. I think it was a ProMag that my colt had issues with.
> 
> I have a Sig 1911 and a Colt 1911 and both guns work fine with Colt 7rd mags, Tripp research 8rd & 10rd, wilson combat 8rd & 10rd, as well as the sig 8rd magazines.
> 
> I hope this helps a bit


I agree with ponzer, and will add the following. Look for Wilson. Also, My Dan Wesson shipped with Checkmate mags, and they have been very reliable. Based on my experience, I would avoid Kimber mags.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

I use Ruger, Colt, Dan Wesson, Kimber, Springfield Armory, and Remington 1911 mags interchangeably with NO problems.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I use Wilson Combat and Wolf "makers of wolf springs" magazines and have had no issues with them performing.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

ProMag are pure junk and MecGar are iffy.Odd because MecGar makes a lot of double stack mags for alot of manufacturers.Also watch for the guys with bins of mags,there's been a bunch of crap Chinese knockoffs.If it sounds like a real good deal,run,they're junk or wore out.

Checkmate and Metalform are Colt's manufacturers,and are good mags.The baseplate will have a small C or M if they made the mag.

Tripp and Wilson are pretty much the top of the pile for aftermarket,but don't go crazy buying a bunch,at least Wilson's.They aren't cheap so buy one or one of each to test and get more later,you'll find them cheaper than a show probably.Some guns just don't want to function with them,99% of the time it's the gun.Each of those also have different models so it might be a good idea to check out their sites,Wilson just introduced a new mag with a flatwire spring that will be guarantied for life,unlike the rest that don't cover springs.Unfortunately you can't buy the spring and follower as a kit to upgrade other mags.

A few extra points.It's best to have a dimple or some sort of bump where the extractor groove sits on the follower.It isn't set in stone but it helps prevent an inertia feed on the last round where the spring is it's weakest.

Also if you are going to go with 8rd mags,avoid a flush fitting mag because reliability is compromised no matter what they say.There just isn't enough room to cram an extra round in there without re-engineering the follower and spring,and it doesn't always work.The good 8rd mags are about .1" longer and will have a thicker basepad.


----------



## ltcfb118 (Nov 8, 2012)

Pro mag is garbage. Made the mistake of buying 3 recently. They appear well made but will not feed properly. Bought two Wilson's for my Colt Defender. I now have four . I own six of for my Kimber. They are all eight rounders . The new ones are seven rounders. Love my Wilson.


----------



## spooler41 (Dec 5, 2013)

I recently purchased a RIA MS1911 A1 online,since it came with only one mag,I ordered 2 extra mags from Top Gun. They were Check Mate
hybrids. I've fired 50 rounds so far ,4 check mates mags and 2 of the RIA mags, they all worked the same, with out any glitches. I'm very
happy with this set up so far. My feeling is that it will work this way for a long time.

.........................Jack


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm having serious brainfade right now but I want to say Tripp has a mag with the hybrid lip design, they are Check Mate's. There are only a few manufacturers out there, but they make a mag to your specs and you only if needed. I do believe Wilson does make his mags in house, and possibly the only one. I don't know who makes them but Kimber's PRO mags are supposed to be good,unlike the crap they send with the gun. As far as I know, Check Mate and Metalform are the 2 biggest manufacturers of 1911 mags with different designs, some proprietary and some not. I think there is a slight difference between Check Mate and Tripp's? hybrid lip mag but both are made by the same manufacturer.

Pro Mag is not even an option and Mec Gar is hit and miss. Original older mags are also fine if they aren't beat up, and with minor feedlip wear they'll feed SWC and HP sometimes at 1/4-1/3 the price.


----------



## wsmitty01 (Dec 17, 2014)

The Check-Mate are good mags, BUT they advertise 9 rounds but will only hold 8!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

wsmitty01 said:


> The Check-Mate are good mags, BUT they advertise 9 rounds but will only hold 8!


Got a link? Everything under .45 on their website jives:

http://www.checkmatemagazines.com/cart/pc/viewCategories.asp?idCategory=2


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I was told Cobra magazines are the best.

Tripp Research Inc. 1911 Magazines


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

When spending my money to buy more mags, it's almost always been Wilson Combat. OEM? My Springfield Armory mags have been excellent. My experience with Checkmate has been 50/50. 2 came w/ My Dan Wesson. One is excellent, the other is used for clearing drills. I had a couple Metal Form .40 S&W mags that came with another DW. They weren't much good. Replaced them with MecGars, work great (.40 S&W Wilsons were not available at the time.)


----------



## Sempervigilans (Dec 4, 2014)

Wilson combat is the way to go, they seem to work well with 1911s manufactured by different companies.


----------



## Old11Bravo (Dec 24, 2013)

Chip McCormick mags


----------



## glockman99 (Jul 4, 2015)

ponzer04 said:


> I prefer wilson combat magazines 8 rounders. I would guess that you couldn't go wrong with Ruger mags. I think it was a ProMag that my colt had issues with.
> 
> I hope this helps a bit


Bingo! I exclusively use 8-round & 10-round Wilson Combat mags in my RIA .45, and have NEVER had a problem with any of 'em. ProMag, on the other hand seem to be garbage.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

Old11Bravo said:


> Chip McCormick mags


 Yeah what he said!


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

Wilson 47Ds or Chip McCormick.


----------



## Danny (May 25, 2011)

What about this one: 1911 Service Mag Plus | .45 ACP | Full-Size | 7 Round | SS-Wilson Combat

Have any of you used it?


----------



## miketx (Jul 20, 2015)

Wilsons are the best. They even make a ten rounder for it.


----------



## mopar (Nov 29, 2015)

When I purchased my pistols, first thing I bought for it was extra mags. I bought 10 stainless magazines. I think the website is Joe's 1911 magazines. They have worked flawless. I think they are checkmate.


----------



## DLYskes1976 (Sep 15, 2015)

my Sig 1911, doesnt like the mecgar or triple k, or any cheap mags... the slide wont lock on a empty mag. so i've stuck with buying Wilson combat, chip mccormick, stock sig mags, and Kimber Pro's


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Guys, the OP was over a year ago. I think he's been to that gun show and back more than few times.


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

Save yourself time, trouble and money. Get Wilson Combat.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

miketx said:


> Wilsons are the best. They even make a ten rounder for it.


They sure are. And the Wilson 10-rd "Bureaucrat" mags have never caused malfunctions (like some 10-rounders do). The Wilson has a tab that prevents overinsertion of the mag.


----------



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

Chip McCormick and Wilson for me.


Tom


----------

